# New Forum Members



## Ozarkgal (Dec 22, 2013)

I was just perusing the Introduction threads and noticed that the majority of people that sign in for membership and introduce themselves on the forum don't stick.

It started me wondering what makes some people stay and join in and others throw in the towel after a few posts.  I have noticed that generally, we are a rather forward thinking, sometimes silly bunch and I don't think most are offended by a sometimes wry, or off color sense of humor or joke. 

 Also, it seems that most topics are not off limits and we seem to do well with that, even though we don't always agree, no one resorts to derogatory remarks and name calling.  I think this is remarkable from what I've seen go on in some other forums.

Do ya think we're too far out there socially for most peoples tastes?


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

Ah, who knows? I've had it with people today, so you probably don't want my opinion. 

If they want to stick around, fine. If not, don't waste our time. Go ask your questions on Yahoo where some 12-year-old will answer them. 

Sorry if we exhibit a few signs of life.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 22, 2013)

I like it here! I feel right at home.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes, but maybe they just needed help with a specific problem i.e, health, finance or a retirement issue.
It's nice if people stick around and become active participants, but if they sought help and subsequently found the help they needed then the forum has done its job. And that I think is the main thing.


----------



## Michael. (Dec 22, 2013)

I guess this happens on all forums?

All we can do is continue with our welcome messages and hope some will decide to stay and join in.

.


----------



## Anne (Dec 22, 2013)

A couple of things come to mind.  A few seemed to be of the more religious mindset, and didn't feel comfortable here; and some, like myself, may have been looking for a closed or private forum where they could discuss personal things.

I belonged to a private forum where members were invited by others, so were likely to be people who thought alike.  Though we did have different views on politics, there were no arguments or personal attacks; everyone kept the peace quite well.  That forum closed, and the others I've seen tend to form a clique of longtime members.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't think it's just this forum, I think a lot of people register on forums on a day when they're reading and enjoying the posts.  But, many of them are already on places like facebook, twitter or other social groups.  They may find that they don't have time to talk on all of them.

We're real life baby boomers here, it makes for a very interesting discussion forum, in my opinion.  How boring it would be if we all agreed on everything, and had no personal opinions about things.  Also, we always maintain a very respectful and considerate tone in our conversations, if there were spiteful trolls here, or name calling, I'd be out of here in a N.Y. minute.

Many folks here are very intelligent, have street smarts, and have a lot of valuable life experiences and advice to share, not just senseless chatter and banter.  I love the sincerity of the forum members here, nobody just blows smoke to make another happy, and they really care and are considerate of other member's feelings.  I think it's the perfect mix.  I've never belonged to another senior forum, but from the couple I checked out, I want no part of that nonsense. 

We're not far out there at all, we're spot on for the most part in social, political and personal discussions.  It's nice if some newbies start posting more regularly in the future...but this is an ideal spot for those who want down to earth conversation, with good down to earth people.  I'm right at home here, and at ease enough to share any personal issues or concerns that may pop up in my life.

This forum is still pretty young, and steadily growing.  I'd rather see it thrive with seniors who want to participate and share, it keep the quality up for all of us.  I'm please to be among such good company here, and I wish everyone the best of health and happiness in the coming years. _  I don't think a day goes by without my browsing this forum and getting a smile, chuckle or tear in my eye...can't put a value on that. :love_heart: :sentimental:_


----------



## drifter (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm a drifter. That means I'm somewhat akin to the tumbleweed that is blown about by the wind. I go to many places, see many things, and have been both described and see myself, as an average Joe. The average joe in me and the roving spirit tells me this sight is the best site in the English speaking world. i didn't say that to argue the point, because one of the reasons I'm a drifter is to avoid argument, because I don't know how to argue or debate, saying this because an average Joe like myself would probably say something similiar. Just saying.


----------



## Fern (Dec 22, 2013)

Well said SeeBreeze, I concur.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 22, 2013)

Maybe the folks who don't stick around and join in the frivolity move on to somewhere they can get that always popular derogatory remark and name calling . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 22, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah, who knows? I've had it with people today, so you probably don't want my opinion.
> 
> If they want to stick around, fine. If not, don't waste our time. Go ask your questions on Yahoo where some 12-year-old will answer them.
> 
> Sorry if we exhibit a few signs of life.




Geeze Phil, is it your birthday or something?....


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm yet to find a forum where  the majority post, personally I think that would be Bedlam!  There is always a small core of regular posters, a number of occasional commenters and the 'silent majority.'  They're referred to as 'lurkers' but I prefer to think of them as 'ROMs'... read only members. 

 
 I don't see a problem with that. 
 Don't we post opinions to be read by others?  I'm sure every 'author' doesn't get a review from every single reader, it's just nice to know that we're being read at all.

I'm a member of a few forums, some I've never posted on and it ain't because I'm shy, it's simply because I have nothing to add.  
Some are too gross and I only visit to remind myself that we're 'not in Kansas' any more. 
 Some are political frenzy fests where I only wade in when I'm fired up.  
Some are skeptics forums ranging from fanatical to funny and I've had my say to the extent I need to 'vent' and just keep up with the comments of a few members whose styles of argument I like.  (They also post great cartoons that you won't find on sites which are afraid to offend the religious.

)
One of them I visit purely to pinch their emoticons, they have a vast vault of 'em.


One is full of astronomy scientists and I only ever asked one question that bothered me.  It was answered politely, sensibly, respectfully and fully, and I expressed my thanks and stopped bothering them.  It's a fascinating site to keep up with the subject but they are way out of my league in the IQ department so I just 'lurk' now.  I have nothing to say that they need to know about. I don't post there out of  'Reeespect.'
Some are similar to this one but not  'vibing' as well and not worth the effort of the odd ramble.

So there are myriad reasons that people don't post.  It's not a worry. Maybe they post on other interest sites and just read this one for light entertainment, who knows?  Maybe some are doing us a favour by expressing 'obsessive' stuff elsewhere?

SB covered it well. 





> We're not far out there at all, we're spot on for the most part in  social, political and personal discussions.  It's nice if some newbies  start posting more regularly in the future...but this is an ideal spot  for those who want down to earth conversation, with good down to earth  people.  I'm right at home here, and at ease enough to share any  personal issues or concerns that may pop up in my life.



This is a forum where 'neighbours'   can gather, put their feet up, nurse a coldie and discuss the doings of the world in general among friends.  It's the park bench under the shady tree.  The bar, the pub, the social club, the back fence.  We all need a haven like this to chat with peers.  We don't all need to be heard to enjoy the chatter.

What would be nice, not to mention educational, would be if just once, those ROMs out there could post a line to let us know they really do drop in to keep an eye on us.

C'mon ROMs, for Christmas!  Just Hi would do, and just the once will be fine if you're not a 'writer'.  We'd love to know you are still there at least.  

Merry Christmas to all our ROMs.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm pretty new here, and I like this bb a lot. Mostly I just play the limerick game (which I started), and I love the fact that people here actually know what a limerick is. But I've jumped into a few discussions also, and find most of the opinions and writing to be on a much higher level than most computer bb's. I also like the fact that the group seems to be from all over the world, which makes it more interesting.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 22, 2013)

I was the administer of my own on line discussing forum, like this one ,I had 43 active members for 5 years.
BUT in the last 2 years most member started to move over to the "Social Media",like Facebook,Twitter etc,etc.
I have a facebook account but Im hardly there anymore simply cause it has gotton too big and too personal.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

I've never been of the opinion that Facebook et al are the same as a forum, but it's an unfortunate fact that many people have abandoned forums and migrated to the "social" sites. I think the main reason is because they enjoy the quick joke, the silly picture and all that wonderful drama that plays out so well in that format.

Forums to me hark back to the ancient Greek and Roman forums, where you gathered together to intelligently discuss everything from politics to science. There weren't any forum members showing up with a scroll with LOLCatz on it, though, and none of them sat crying in the corner and swearing to unFriend everyone. I'm sure they had their lurkers as well, as any social group will.

And that's how I see Senior Forums - as Di said there are perhaps 5% big-mouthed extroverts who write online novels as their responses (ahem!), 15% regular participants who are active but not psycho like the first group, 60% who weigh in with an occasional comment, 15% lurkers and the last 5% is only here for the free tote bags.

I may be prejudiced but I see forums (fora?) as being more the venue of serious, intelligent people, whereas Facebook is the Land of The Quickie. If it were legitimate theater we would be Shakespeare with Sir John Gielgud, whereas Facebook would be a vaudevillian revue with Bubbles The 400-Pound Exotic Dancer.   



			
				OG said:
			
		

> Geeze Phil, is it your birthday or something?....



Naw - just on the down-slope of my bipolarity. :bi_polo:


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been on so many forums in the last almot 10 years it would be hard to list them all.

I don't like to argue, I'm pretty set in my belief's at this age, as I am sure most of us are. That's not to say I won't change my mind on a subject, but it doesn't happen often.

I don't like people jumping in my shit when they don't agree with something I said, I am also not interested in making anybody see the light, in regards to anything. 

I'm not here to solve the worlds problem's, no sir, just complaining about them is good enough for me. 

What I value most is a sense of humor and people who don't take themselves too seriously.

This forum has been an excellent fit for me. It's a good place to be able to relax and have some laughs. :sentimental:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> ... This forum has been an excellent fit for me ...



For me it's a little tight around the waist, but that could just be my holiday eating.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2013)

What Old Hipster said. Just enjoy all forum members and joking around a little. Not here to save the world or argue with anyone. If something doesn't set quite right, I will ignore it and move on. I never have been a good debater but enjoy listening to a good old difference of opinion now and then.

I have learned a few new things and had many a laugh. I do belong to the Florida Concealed Weapons forum, but it is all gun talk. Very informative but not half as interesting as this forum.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 23, 2013)

Pappy said:


> What Old Hipster said. Just enjoy all forum members and joking around a little. Not here to save the world or argue with anyone. If something doesn't set quite right, I will ignore it and move on. I never have been a good debater but enjoy listening to a good old difference of opinion now and then.
> 
> I have learned a few new things and had many a laugh. I do belong to the Florida Concealed Weapons forum, but it is all gun talk. Very informative but not half as interesting as this forum.


If there is some heated debate going on I'd just as soon stay out of it. (not talking about here, just in general) 

I've a few strong opinions on things, but really I don't have the energy or the inclination to come up with long winded arguments, about anything. 

I relax on here when I am at home and then during the day at work, it is a wonderful time filler.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm with Pappy and Old Hipster, don't like to argue and don't look to change anyone's opinions or ways...just express my own, I don't get any thrills out of conflict or bickering either on forum or in real life.  Only other forums I belong to are the Health Forum (NatMedTalk) and Pet Forums, both of which I help to moderate.  Some folks will come in with one question, then move on once they get an answer.  That's okay, because even if they don't post regularly, sometimes they pop in again when there's another problem or useful bit of info to share.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

Pappy said:


> ... I do belong to the Florida Concealed Weapons forum, but it is all gun talk. Very informative but not half as interesting as this forum.



"Florida Concealed Weapons Forum" - now _there's_ a name to conjure with!  

I can just imagine the threads there ...



"Hawaiian Shirts: Good or Bad?"
"Plaid Shorts Carry Technique"
"George Zimmerman Has The Right Idea"
".357 Gator Hunting"
"Sally Sells Shotguns by the Seashore"
"Tour: Knight's Armament, Titusville"


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> ...  Many of the others are looking for mates, and if they have brain cells between their ears they sure don't show it.



Huh, huh ... *snort* ... wanna get a cawfee after u post? ... heh, heh, heh ... I haz a mudder truk ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

I own and admin the SFMF - Small Furry Mammal Forum - but ever since the Great Naked Mole-Rat Debate I'm the only remaining member. :crushed:


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 23, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm with Pappy and Old Hipster, don't like to argue and don't look to change anyone's opinions or ways...just express my own, I don't get any thrills out of conflict or bickering either on forum or in real life. Only other forums I belong to are the Health Forum (NatMedTalk) and Pet Forums, both of which I help to moderate. Some folks will come in with one question, then move on once they get an answer. That's okay, because even if they don't post regularly, sometimes they pop in again when there's another problem or useful bit of info to share.


A couple of the forums I was Admin on finally went mammaries perpendicular.

I have my own forum that a few friends from other forums have joined me on, we are mostly movie nuts and then just nuts in general.

But it's hard to spread yourself too thin and keep up with people on a lot of forums. 

This is the only forum I frequent on a regular basis anymore.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 23, 2013)

I belong to this forum for the sole purpose of changing the opinions of everyone whose opinions differ from mine. My goal is to protect all the sad souls from going through life always being wrong. :soap2:

I realize some of you will be difficult to convince,but I like a challenge.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

That's what all five of my pshrinks used to say ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 23, 2013)

Did you say something Larry ?!?layful:

Oh this conversation reminded me of something ! LOL and nobody on here is this by any means...but it sure is that way on other forums sometimes!!!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2013)

I forgot to mention the Semi Trucker Forum I use to belong to. Got so darn mad that I had to leave it.
 They kept asking me "How big is your Peterbilt?"
i figured none of their dog gone business.....


----------



## That Guy (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinko Commie??!!  :lofl:  That makes me think of some of the conspiracy forums out there.   I've also found that some of the worst out there are crime forums.  I imagine that's partly because emotions are strong in the first place, and it doesn't take much to get a spat going.  On some, you can't discuss family members of the victims, even if LE has them in their sights.  Or, you are not allowed to be a member of any other forum discussing crime.  Yeah, that makes sense.  

I even found a thread on amazon.com, where members of one forum were diiscussing another forum; blasting the members there.   At least here; tho we might get rather juvenile at times,  we can discuss just about anything without getting nasty, and I really appreciate that.


----------



## Anne (Dec 23, 2013)

Pappy said:


> I forgot to mention the Semi Trucker Forum I use to belong to. Got so darn mad that I had to leave it.
> They kept asking me "How big is your Peterbilt?"
> i figured none of their dog gone business.....



Personal, aren't they??     Pappy, were you a trucker??  DH drove for 30+ years, and still misses it.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey The Guru looks like Phil.

I've never been on a Crime Forum Anne, they seem to have lots of rules!

They need a "Conan the Grammarian" and an "Archie DeBunker" on The Faces of Forums. layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Hey The Guru looks like Phil.



It _does_, but my personality is more The Joker. 



> I've never been on a Crime Forum Anne, they seem to have lots of rules!



Some forums it's a crime just to belong to them ... 

I spent several years on a big, big forum and many of its ex-members gathered on 4chan to talk trash about all the remaining members and mods. Even years after they were booted they were ranting about the forum - I mean, c'mon now, enough is enough! 

I've even forgotten what they said about me, but I know it wasn't good. 



> They need a "Conan the Grammarian" and an "Archie DeBunker" on The Faces of Forums. layful:



I like those!


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 23, 2013)

You are The Guru Joker. Not a bad way to be thought of at all.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> You are The Guru Joker. Not a bad way to be thought of at all.



I can live with that. 

Of course, I said the same thing about that Samoan female wrestler a few years ago ...


----------



## Anne (Dec 23, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I    <snip>
> 
> Some forums it's a crime just to belong to them ...
> 
> ...



Might've been the same one I was booted from, Phil.   There was a couple of mass bannings; and yet the troublemakers stayed.  



OldHipster, it wasn't all of the forums; just one or two, and they were bad news.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 23, 2013)

I've checked out a few crime forums, only because I was interested in some particular crime at the time.

I am not that much of a sleuth to join any of them.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe we all get on so well because we've done the hard yards through other forums and recognize the pitfalls.  It always seems to be people new to forums who get all angsty.  They don't understand the subtle difference in communication style to the way social media dialogue rolls. 

Good forums have room for kidding around, for politely reasoned spats, for deep and meaningful obsessive bullsh*t, even for what we're having for dinner, without quite dropping into twitterdom or facebook traumas. 

 Good forums allow a little time for members to get to know each other, the styles and nuances of their thinking, and gain an appreciation of the deeper 'personality' behind the posts.  Hard to do that with 2 short lines on Twitter.

Members live with variety in their lives and express a variety of moods correspondingly.  Isn't that how life is?  We have more than one single interest and mood or we'd be locked up.  We can exchange experiences in different places that are actually of interest to someone from a different culture without it becoming a code red confrontation of the superiority of one over the other. We gain an understanding of *why* things are done, and thought of, differently. That is the real prize to be won from good forums.   It's about learning and conversing.  It isn't a status competition as Facebook can be.

How many of us only hang out with people who have exactly the same views on everything as we do?  That would be a pretty boring meeting, everyone just nodding and backslapping and then gazing into space because there's nothing left to talk about.  
I've seen forums die agonizing deaths because of that syndrome.  Once a core of zealots have chased all dissenters from their ranks they die of boredom and drift away to start a fight somewhere else.  Vive la differences!

We can talk to different groups of people in real life without haranguing them with single issues.   We can discuss topics to learn about them from their input of differing opinions, not merely to push our own opinion down their throats. 
We don't learn near as much through our mouths as through our ears and eyes.  Good forums are like good social clubs with various personalities and opinions discussed civilly and without differing opinions busting up friendships.

Of course we're also old enough not to already know everything too, that helps.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2013)

Anne said:


> Personal, aren't they??     Pappy, were you a trucker??  DH drove for 30+ years, and still misses it.



Not a big hauler driver but drove a bread van truck for about 20 years. They both handle about the same in high winds. I'm sure DH knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 24, 2013)

*Whenever I get passed by a speeding 18 wheeler I get hit with that "High wind" too..
It would not be so bad if that driver had giving me some more room when passing on the interstate.*


----------



## That Guy (Dec 24, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> This is the only forum I frequent on a regular basis anymore.



Roger That.


----------

